
Commonly used words among programming languages - wyldfire
https://anvaka.github.io/common-words/
======
wyldfire
I was surprised when I saw "void" on the .py page. The majority of these
occurrences look like they're from a 'void' string literal. But some of the
other occurrences of "void" seem to be from JS or other languages embedded as
string templates within python source.

